# Shiplap and|or Tongue and Groove!



## Phibir (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi All,

Firstly, I'm new to the site and would like to inroduce myself, my name is Phil and I live in England!

For the last year I have kept chickens in my back garden. I purchased a chicken coop from eBay, however it is made from poor quality wood and frequently leaks when it rains. I have therefore decided to take it upon myself to build a replacement chicken coop.

I have found a photo of a coop that I would like to build, however the roof sections are joined using shiplap and the sides are joined using tongue and groove. My local wood yard supply shiplap cut wood and tongue and groove, however, I would like to use a thicker plank of wood than thay supply. Basically, I would like to cut my own shiplap|tongue & groove from a standard plank. I googled tongue and groove and found the following video...

http://www.ehow.com/video_6857759_make-tongue-groove-table-saw.html

This guy cut the tongue and groove on a table saw. I am a novice and would like to produce the same result as he acheived. I want to know, if this can be done on a small DIY table saw such as the one on this link? ...

http://www.google.co.uk/products/ca...yfBc2b-Abap8zTDg&sa=title&ved=0CAcQ8wIwADgA#p

My neighbour is a retired builder and states that I would not be able to produce the same results. Any hint's|tips and|or suggestions on if this tool would do the job and if a novice can do it would be much appreciated.

Regards

Phil :thumbsup:


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Welcome Mate!

I don't see any problem with using that saw but you are probably going to need a set of dado blades especially if you are going to use thicker stock. Many of the portable/bench-top table saws are incompatable with the use of dado blades (arbor too short and or throat plate issues).

My dado blades are crap so I do my T&G on the router table. I'm sure that other members can be more helpful than I.

Again,

Welcome!

Jeff


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The T&G can be done on the saw you asked about. It can be done with a single blade. The groove may need a second pass. As for the tongue, a second pass may be needed to clear off that little bit of waste on the edge. If your setup is planned out well, the parts will line up.

Just as a suggestion, I would want a more accurate throat plate than the one in the video.












 









.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I would not use tongue and groove for an outside application. Even on a vertical side water will get into and stay in each joint resulting in eventual rotten wood.

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*good point George*

I would just use shiplap for all of it. Here's how I made my own:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/2000-lineal-feet-wasnt-enough-9995/  bill


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I'll agree with Bill and George on this one, don't use T&G. The lap will be faster and will stand up better to the elements than a T&G solution will.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

frankp said:


> I'll agree with Bill and George on this one, don't use T&G. The lap will be faster and will stand up better to the elements than a T&G solution will.


I also agree that T&G should not be used in the elements. The OP asked if a T&G can be cut on a table saw, not whether it would be appropriate. He did though, infer that the T&G was part of his plan for the exterior sides, and that idea was addressed. I missed out on shootin' down that part of the idea. 

A true shiplap, which would be appropriate, would entail an overlapping member seated on a bevel or cove to minimize the thickness variation of the boards, and creating a watershed.

Another method would be lapstraking, as done on boat hull fabrication, which would also create a watershed.












 









.


----------



## Phibir (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback eveyone,

I've taken on board your comments in relation to the tools and tongue and groove design that I had in mind for an outdoor application.

I think it might help, if I were to show you some images of the chicken coop design that I have in mind...













































This coop is what I want, but I want to build it on a larger scale with better quality wood. The wood used on the above deisgn is very poor (soft wood), I don't think it will withstand a fox attack.  I want to create a custom size for my garden.

I love the design of this coop, and I like the way it looks.

(Below) is a picture of my current chicken coop nest box lid, that judging by the pictures, uses the same design as the above design that I'm trying to create.










I need to know, what basic tools I would need in order to reproduce this using a plain plank of wood. I'm not rich, so I need it to be as cheap as possible.

Thanks for your help and time!

Phil :smile:


----------

